# weight difference 7 speed to 10 speed



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*steel light bike owners*

How light can a classic steel bike get with lightweight parts,
including wheels?


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Do you mean with a classic group or a current group?
A decent 80's race bike would have been 18ish lbs. depending on the size of the frame.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

My dad has an old 80s Maserati steel frame with Campagnolo Super Record that came in at just over 16.5lbs. He also has a front wheel that weighs 500 grams. The pair of wheels with out the freewheel are around 1200g. The old stuff was built to be really light but not much else. Thing break really easy when you drill holes in it.


----------

